# [SOLVED] Internet Problem.



## Covalance

Just after my computer got fixed and my wireless card got switch i have been experincing weird thing in my internet. When i open Network and sharing center it shwos my a picture . ( This computer ) -------- 2Wire030 --x-- Internet . And the access is local only . Usuall when my access is local only , i am not able to surf the net however after my wireless card is changed i can surf the net . When i diagnose the problem they say You might need to sign up with this network's Internet Service Provider (ISP) to get access to the internet. Connections to the ebpage are currently being directed to a different webpage. Click to open the webpage. If this is an ISP sign up page you can read the sign up information .
My computer is Vista and i attach a picture below when i click on the button it redirects me to microsoft home page.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Internet Problem.*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Covalance

*Re: Internet Problem.*

Hello thanks for viewing , but i have a question what is the differences between a modem and a router , because my computer connects to the MIO box and staright to the internet , i am not sure if there is a router . Sorry , but i am not really good with this.


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\acer>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=254ms TTL=47
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=253ms TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=253ms TTL=47
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=256ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 253ms, Maximum = 256ms, Average = 254ms

C:\Users\acer>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.122.70] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=243ms TTL=45
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=249ms TTL=45
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=246ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=235ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 209.191.122.70:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 235ms, Maximum = 249ms, Average = 243ms

C:\Users\acer>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.69] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ACER-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
ACER-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\acer>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : acer-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8185 Extensible Wireless Device
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-06-4F-84-4F-75
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2037:91d8:7af4:4747%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.69(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 11 July, 2010 1:33:30 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 12 July, 2010 1:33:22 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-85-38-EB-F8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:348a:2bc4:24b4:d1dd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::348a:2bc4:24b4:d1dd%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\acer>
I can only provide this , do you mind waiting because i have to check it first . Sorrry . ><


----------



## Covalance

*Re: Internet Problem.*



johnwill said:


> Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.
> 
> Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
> Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
> Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
> Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
> _Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
> Connection type, wired or wireless.
> If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
> Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
> The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
> If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?
> For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way?
> For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?
> For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
> For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
> Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
> If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?



My ISP is Singtel
The Model of the broadband is 2701 HGV - E Gateway
Not sure about router
My computer is a desktop and so i have to plug a antenna but its just a normal one i think .
Its wireless 
It uses a WEP key
Vista Home Premium SP1
I did not do any of these 
* Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
* If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?
* For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way?
* For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?
* For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
* For wired connection issues, have you booted in Safe Mode with Networking to see if that changes the symptoms?
* Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
* If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?
But if it is needed i can provide it .
Also it usually happen randomly sometimes it occurs some time it is okay , but usually it occurs when i am playing games that requires alot of internet connection and also downloading.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Internet Problem.*

You have a router/modem.

This sure sounds like a modem or ISP issue, I can't imagine any way your machine does what you describe.


----------



## Covalance

*Re: Internet Problem.*

Sorry not around for quite a while . Well its okay , i guess i'll go ask singtel and see if they can help thanks though


----------

